

Want to know what Web 2.0 offices look like or what millions of funding can buy? - alaskamiller
http://www.officesnapshots.com/

======
umjames
OK, I'm jealous. That place is a million times better than the beige hell I
put up with 40 hours/week.

As much as I want to work for myself (and I am working on that), if I had to
work for someone else and I had to go to their place to do it, that place
seems pretty sweet.

Although, I'm sure you get used to it the longer you work there. Regardless of
how nice the place looks, if the work is boring/crappy, you'll still hate
going there and doing it.

That's not to say that workplace surroundings aren't meaningful; they most
definitely are. If the work is fun and interesting, good working environments
(they don't have to be as lavish as IAC) make it more fun and interesting.

------
icky
I love the first picture, with the glittering crystal tower behind razor-wire
fence, under ominous sky...

Damn, now where'd I put those mirrorshades...

------
mrtron
The place looks quite nice inside. I would imagine most places with millions
of funding can't work at such a nice location.

------
edw519
I have one customer whose facility is so bad, even the cochroaches eat
outside. I dial in as much as possible because I don't feel like doing
ANYTHING while I'm there.

Good hackers should be able to work anywhere, but there sure is something so
be said for nice digs.

Joel is pretty big on good space:

<http://www.fogcreek.com/About.html>

